# Lost in the woods.



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Baby quil found all alone.  What should I do?  I looked for family but no sign of them.  Any pointers?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Single baby quail are usually quite difficult to raise. They are flock birds and need the company of others of their kind or at least the company of a similar bird. My rehabber friend has had good success in providing a baby chicken as a companion for single quail. If this isn't possible, then at least a feather duster to snuggle and hide in/under. Offer a small (jar lid sized) container of water and either game bird starter, lay mash, or even small seeds such as finch, canary, or parakeet. 

If this is a wild quail, it would need to be transferred to a permitted wildlife rehabilitation facility.

Good luck with the little one and keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I've no clue what type of quail he could be.  That chicken idea sounds ok. I supose that the chick would teach him to feed...right?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The chicken chick not only will help the quail eat and drink on its own but will provide the "flock" (granted a flock of two .. ) that little quail need in order to feel safe and secure. In the absence of a live little feathered friend, the feather duster or a soft fluffy stuffed toy is important as is something to hide in or under.

Quail, like ducks and chickens, are precocial birds and know how to eat and drink pretty much from the "get go". Little quail, however, are very nervous and high strung in most cases and need the calming effect of a feathered friend in order to feel secure enough to eat, drink, poop, hide, and sleep. Also know that when a quail sleeps it lays down, stretches its legs out, and you will think it's dead when it's just snoozing.

Given that it has been two days since your first post, I have to assume that the little quail is eating and drinking on its own or it would be in serious trouble or dead by now.

Please do keep us posted and best of luck in rearing the little one.

Terry


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I got a chick as soon as my mom gave me the ok.  So "peeper" (what I named the qual) has had a friend.  Peeper is doing fine, he's eating,drinking fine and is always right next to or under  "toyu" (the chicks name) Thanks again for your help.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

*Update*

Peeper is doing great I have found a place I can release him with very little predetors!!!


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

it's been a while anyway I think I've seen peeper if it is him he's ok. toyu is also doin great.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent! It's so gratifying to see a released bird well acclimated.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I know,it just feels great knowing he's ok.


----------

